# PROJECT QUICK CHANGE - SUBJECT: Schwinn Dixie (Custom 1950s Schwinn DX Bare Metal Bike)



## Bike from the Dead

After the brief debacle of trying to convert this 1950/1951 Schwinn DX frame into a muscle bike for the 2020-2021 Muscle Bike Build Off, I’ve decided to go back to building this Schwinn as a good old-fashioned cruiser. I’ve got most if not all the parts I need to make it happen, it’s just a matter of figuring out what it’s going to look like this time around.

For those of you who didn’t see the MBBO thread for this bike, here’s the backstory for this project: this is actually the very bike that got me into this hobby a little over 3 years ago. I won this bike at an auction for $65, and since then, I've been working on this bike on and off for over 3 years. I got this idea in my head early on that I would change this DX frame's appearance by swapping parts whenever I got bored with how it looked or rode. I was loosely inspired by the quick-change rear ends racers use on their cars to change how their cars drive, and by an old act of the same name I once saw on America's Got Talent where these people would quickly change their wardrobe and even their hair, hence the first half of this bike's name. _Schwinn Dixie_ was just a quirky play on Schwinn DX and Winn Dixie, because why not? I gradually accumulated a stash of various forks, fenders, chain guards, wheels, you name it, all for this bike. Though I've never gotten this bike in a finished, functional state, I eventually come back to it and mock up different parts to see what direction I want to take it.

And just to prove my point, here's a taste of just how many mockups I've done to this bike, both physical and digital:
















I took advantage of the nice weather earlier this week and mocked up _Schwinn Dixie _again. I finally tested out these rivet bolts I bought from the head honcho of The C.A.B.E. himself on the fenders, and they're perfect for this constantly-changing project. I slapped together everything else just so I could get it rolling and see how I felt about the overall look. The seat sits too high because I can't get the seat post to go down all the way, which must be why the original seat post had a few inches cut off the bottom. I doubt I'm going to use this seat, but I had it, and it'll at least help with the initial mockups. The wood insert is just an old template I made a couple years ago.




Back in 2019, one of my relatives helped me modify a few parts and fix a few problems with the frame. Unbeknownst to me, he also modified the original chain guard, even though I didn't ask him to. I was bummed at first, but just last night, I figured out that the changes he made to the chain guard made it fit closer to the smaller chainring, since it originally fit around a larger skiptooth chainring. It sits a little lower and further back than an original, which is pretty neat. The dent in the rear fender shows a little more as a result, but whatever.







I also had some fun on Tuesday shooting some car photos at a fellow Rat Rod Biker's place, where I bought these 4 wheels and tires for this bike. I admittedly have a ton of 26 inch wheels already, but I have very few matching pairs. These will help take care of that. One set is your run-of-the-mill Walmart aluminum wheels, but the other wheels are these old chrome wheels, with 26" x4" fat tires and a GIANT (too me at least) Bendix coaster brake hub.




These tires are cool and all, they're in great shape despite the dust, but I have no use for them. I don't need mountain bike tires, especially ones as hefty as these, so I'm just going to put these up for sale or trade here later. No idea what these are really worth at the moment, so any advice would be much appreciated.













Here's what I'm really interested in: this massive Bendix Automatic coaster brake hub. It needs to be taken apart and serviced, as it doesn't move like it should, but it looks complete at least. I have no idea what kind of hub this is, though. Is it a multispeed hub, or is it just a big honking coaster brake? There's no axle hole for a shifter, so how does this bad boy work?







One last big surprise: When I took the tires and rim tape off, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the spoke nipples are all nice and shiny up top, even though they have a little surface rust on the sides. The insides of the wheels look good too. The surface rust you see on the rear wheel is really just the worst of it, and it should clean up easy enough. The front wheel, however, looks almost like _new_ on the inside. I've never seen and old wheel this nice and shiny inside before!




So, what's next? Well, I still don't know what _Schwinn Dixie_ is going to look like this first time around. My original plan had been to build it like this, with a custom wood tank fitted with a pair of '57 Thunderbird front fender vents and some VW Beetle dashboard trim, but I'd need help from someone with tools and woodworking skills I don't have in order to make the tank fit flush against the sides of the frame. That's not going to happen for a while, so I need to figure out how to simplify my tank design so I can do it all by myself right now.



But, by simplifying the tank, I can't use most of the various bits and pieces I planned to use to decorate the tank, as it'd be to small to fit most of those parts. I know I'm going to sandblast, wire brush and clear the frame and fork at least, but as for the rest, I don't know. I've got a few ideas, but nothing concrete yet. I just have to look at the rest of the parts I've got, see what I can and can't do, and go from there.


----------



## Billythekid

Bendix kick back hub you pedal backward like your braking and it switches gears


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Billythekid said:


> Bendix kick back hub you pedal backward like your braking and it switches gears



Cool! So it's a 2-speed? How does it stop then?


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Went and pulled more parts out of storage (some of which I had just put into storage only a week or two ago,) so I could hopefully get a better idea of what direction _PROJECT QUICK CHANGE/Schwinn Dixie _is going to go this time around. It was already dark by the time I got home and unloaded everything, so I plan to mock up both this bike and a few alternate builds for my MBBO trike _Poison Apple_ sometime tomorrow when I have more daylight.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

After mocking up some of _Poison Apple's_ parts on another frame, I tried to figure out what parts to use on _Schwinn Dixie. _The biggest hurdle that I'm facing right now is the tank. I had been working with a friend last year to make several wood tanks for this bike, as he has all the tools and skills I need for the task, but then the pandemic hit, and I have had to simplify the tank design so I could make it myself. That means that I won't be able to use most of the tank decor that I had originally planned to use, as the tank is now a smaller size than what I had originally planned. I'm also thinking about making a custom headlight using some fence post toppers and some classic car horn buttons I got with this exact idea in mind, though I don't know if I'm actually going to do that just yet.

Here are some of the bits and pieces I'm playing with: some cactus wood, a few fence post toppers, some car horn buttons, a pair of steel toes, some VW Beetle dashboard trim, a busted '64 Mercury Comet taillight and some other Comet parts.













I like the idea of using this cactus wood inside the tank, but to really work, I'd like to soak it in water and then bend it to the shape I really need. It's close, but not quite there. Problem is, I have no idea if this is the right kind of wood for bending, and even if it is, how to bend it and hold it into shape. If anyone here could help me answer that, I'd appreciate it.




For those of you who don't know, I own and drive a 1964 Mercury Comet, and ever since I got into bikes, I've been thinking about making a custom bike inspired by my Comet.




I've had this modified '64 Comet horn button for a while, and I've found it fits over this fence post topper almost perfectly. I'd love to make a custom headlight out of these parts, or at least something that looks like a headlight, even if it doesn't light up at all. I don't know if that's going to happen anytime soon, as I would want to fill in those spots where the arms were cut off the horn button, and I may even want to rechrome everything.




I also found that this Chevy horn button fits perfectly inside the same fence post topper as well.




I'm also thinking about using one of these smaller horn buttons and fence post toppers too, but I'd almost want to double them up, as they look a little too small on this bike.







Here are some ideas I came up with for the tank: You know how those '50s Monark bikes had this chrome wraparound piece at the front of the tank?




Well, I've been thinking about emulating that element with a pair of steel toes. I tried figuring out how to use them along with some VW trim to see if I could come up with something I like. Just pretend the trim strips are curved to follow the tank, as that's what I'd do with them. I'm not sure about the design yet, but I think it could look cool if done right.










I also have a couple of these Comet scripts that might work for the tank as well. They'd certainly be the easiest to attach, give that they're flat on the back.




I'm still not sure where I'm going with this bike, but I've at least got some ideas. What do you guys think? I'm open to any and all ideas!


----------



## Jeff54

Bike from the Dead said:


> Cool! So it's a 2-speed? How does it stop then?



2 Speed kick back, It's a coaster brake. To change gears you kick back to  brake but don't push hard enough to stop, just kick it back quickly, lightly  and go.
I looks like you over think this thing. U can't have somebody guide U or it ain't all yours. Just do it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Jeff54 said:


> 2 Speed kick back, It's a coaster brake. To change gears you kick back to  brake but don't push hard enough to stop, just kick it back quickly, lightly  and go.



Okay, thanks.


Jeff54 said:


> I looks like you over think this thing. U can't have somebody guide U or it ain't all yours. Just do it.



I may be overthinking it a bit, but it's because I want this bike to turn out right. I've got tons of parts and pieces for customizing this one bike, (in fact, I started an entire thread showcasing most, _*most*__, _of the parts and pieces I have acquired all for customizing this bike.) Despite my options for customizing this bike being somewhat limited as of late, I still have a lot of options left to choose from, so I'm just trying to narrow it down to one design. Plus, I see no problem asking for other peoples' opinions, critique and/or advice on my projects, because they may see something I don't see, or they might have an idea of how I could do something better. As an illustrator/graphic designer, I'm always asking for feedback on my work, because I want to improve. Getting that feedback is just one of many ways to help me build on my skills and improve my work. I can still make this bike my own, I just want a little help to get the ball, and this bike, rolling.


----------



## Superman1984

@Bike from the Dead I don't remember if you ever told me or your 1st name but let me see if I can help you out some; "tanks" side panels can made from decking boards from Lowes or Home Depot


This is 1 1/8" treated 1 side of a project I started working on. Cut out with a jig saw & sanded. I spray bombed it & then scuffed it back down to get some grain to show through. You can scribe/scratch where the tank needs to bevel or contour to the frame snug. Chisel & sand it into shape. You can drill it for screw through or wood dowels if you don't want screws showing.


----------



## Jeff54

Bike from the Dead said:


> Okay, thanks.
> 
> I may be overthinking it a bit, but it's because I want this bike to turn out right. I've got tons of parts and pieces for customizing this one bike, (in fact, I started an entire thread showcasing most, _*most*__, _of the parts and pieces I have acquired all for customizing this bike.) Despite my options for customizing this bike being somewhat limited as of late, I still have a lot of options left to choose from, so I'm just trying to narrow it down to one design. Plus, I see no problem asking for other peoples' opinions, critique and/or advice on my projects, because they may see something I don't see, or they might have an idea of how I could do something better. As an illustrator/graphic designer, I'm always asking for feedback on my work, because I want to improve. Getting that feedback is just one of many ways to help me build on my skills and improve my work. I can still make this bike my own, I just want a little help to get the ball, and this bike, rolling.



I had similar prob once, before it became mountain dew slogan. Thought the guy whom I was seeking advise from was cold. He was annoyed by me, interrupting his train of thought,  asking  professional artistic advice, and when he only said: Just do it Jeff; in a irritated tone, I thought   He was a big smarty pants, know it all, big wig designer who U just could not  break down personal or friendly conversation. . .  Da kin, U no, like, have no time for U or idol chat, .. 
I  had been procrastinating about it for weeks and narrowed down to just a day left to accomplish my project until, I just did it. It was the best advice, short and sweet and then, I realized, he wasn't a jerk at all.  He just behaved like that all the time. . 

Ur Red stripe Kick back also happens to be the the earliest and best of the three, Red yellow and blue, Red is most preferred considered the toughest too.  look it up on net.


----------



## Superman1984

For the moulding trim consider this; if it is aluminum then you will have to anneal it before any kind of shaping & too hot will melt it. If it is Chrome pot metal it'd still have to be heated but a round metal dowel rod can help shape it & contour as you heat it. Now a easier suggestion would be the cheap peel & stick chrome trim for autos; different widths & contouring. Up close is the only way you'd see the difference


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> @Bike from the Dead I don't remember if you ever told me or your 1st name but let me see if I can help you out some; "tanks" side panels can made from decking boards from Lowes or Home DepotView attachment 1395286
> This is 1 1/8" treated 1 side of a project I started working on. Cut out with a jig saw & sanded. I spray bombed it & then scuffed it back down to get some grain to show through. You can scribe/scratch where the tank needs to bevel or contour to the frame snug. Chisel & sand it into shape. You can drill it for screw through or wood dowels if you don't want screws showing.



That's a pretty cool effect! I like the way you did that! I've been thinking of trying something different to get a similar effect. I've thought about torching wood I've got to bring out the grain and make it look older, with possibly a stain on top, like this:




I might try your idea on some wood scraps I've got laying around sometime soon. I don't know if I'll use that idea right now, but it's a good idea for sure!


Superman1984 said:


> For the moulding trim consider this; if it is aluminum then you will have to anneal it before any kind of shaping & too hot will melt it. If it is Chrome pot metal it'd still have to be heated but a round metal dowel rod can help shape it & contour as you heat it. Now a easier suggestion would be the cheap peel & stick chrome trim for autos; different widths & contouring. Up close is the only way you'd see the difference



I'm not sure what the trim pieces I have are made of. I just looked up "annealing," as I was not familiar with that, and... that might not be possible for me. I don't have those tools at my disposal, and I doubt I could afford them. I don't plan on doing anything crazy with the trim strips I've got, just curving them a little to follow the shape of the tank. I doubt I'd be shaping pot metal, as I've already seen just how brittle that stuff can be. I've thought about using that peel and stick chrome, but right now I just want to use what I have. I think most of what I have is stainless steel, but again, I don't know. I'll definitely keep all that in mind though!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Jeff54 said:


> I had similar prob once, before it became mountain dew slogan. Thought the guy whom I was seeking advise from was cold. He was annoyed by me, interrupting his train of thought,  asking  professional artistic advice, and when he only said: Just do it Jeff; in a irritated tone, I thought   He was a big smarty pants, know it all, big wig designer who U just could not  break down personal or friendly conversation. . .  Da kin, U no, like, have no time for U or idol chat, ..
> I  had been procrastinating about it for weeks and narrowed down to just a day left to accomplish my project until, I just did it. It was the best advice, short and sweet and then, I realized, he wasn't a jerk at all.  He just behaved like that all the time. .
> 
> Ur Red stripe Kick back also happens to be the the earliest and best of the three, Red yellow and blue, Red is most preferred considered the toughest too.  look it up on net.



I get that sometimes it makes sense to just dive right into something without any preplanning or brainstorming, but most of the time, that just doesn't work for me. I like to brainstorm, mock up parts and pieces, sketch or write my ideas down on paper or in Photoshop, go through all my options, and come up with a plan. Once I have a plan in place, it's much easier for me to do it, because I know I'll be much happier with the end result. Having a plan allows me to organize my thoughts and figure out the best way to approach a task. It's much more convenient for me, and it's even exciting for me too. It's like reading the instructions before/while you build a furniture item versus just building it and wondering where you went wrong when your coffee table started looking more like a bonfire starter kit. 

Plus, you can still tell someone to just do something _and _be polite, respectful, and considerate of their feelings. Being blunt often just makes folks not want to listen to what you tell them, no matter how helpful your advice may be. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. 

I'm getting a bit more excited about this hub now. I've already been doing some research on this part once I learned just what it is. Sometime I'll want to take this thing apart and get it going again.


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> That's a pretty cool effect! I like the way you did that! I've been thinking of trying something different to get a similar effect. I've thought about torching wood I've got to bring out the grain and make it look older, with possibly a stain on top, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try your idea on some wood scraps I've got laying around sometime soon. I don't know if I'll use that idea right now, but it's a good idea for sure!
> 
> I'm not sure what the trim pieces I have are made of. I just looked up "annealing," as I was not familiar with that, and... that might not be possible for me. I don't have those tools at my disposal, and I doubt I could afford them. I don't plan on doing anything crazy with the trim strips I've got, just curving them a little to follow the shape of the tank. I doubt I'd be shaping pot metal, as I've already seen just how brittle that stuff can be. I've thought about using that peel and stick chrome, but right now I just want to use what I have. I think most of what I have is stainless steel, but again, I don't know. I'll definitely keep all that in mind though!



Doesn't take much more than a small propane torch kit but it's just info sharing. Always useful for ideas & if you have seized bolts etc where you can apply direct heat


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> Doesn't take much more than a small propane torch kit but it's just info sharing. Always useful for ideas & if you have seized bolts etc where you can apply direct heat



Well if all it takes is a small propane torch, then I should be able to anneal my metal then! Thanks!


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Well if all it takes is a small propane torch, then I should be able to anneal my metal then! Thanks!



If it's stainless it will color change so maybe debate that or be very cautious as it will rainbow colors. Eventually it stops but can be very brittle once it does


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> If it's stainless it will color change so maybe debate that or be very cautious as it will rainbow colors. Eventually it stops but can be very brittle once it does



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Good to know. Thanks!



All this stuff I learned through googling & youtube pretty much so if you consider anything just watch a few videos & it'll give you hints/tips & tricks


----------



## Metalbender

Didn't know those Vee 4inchers would fit on standard cruiser rims...hmmmm


----------



## Superman1984

Metalbender said:


> Didn't know those Vee 4inchers would fit on standard cruiser rims...hmmmm



They don't balloon as much though


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Did a little woodworking yesterday. To help me figure out what I'm doing with the tank, I decided to redo the rough tank template I had originally made 3 years ago. I think this was the first time I had used a jigsaw and a belt sander, and as a result, the first template I made had some problems, as noted on the piece itself.








This time, I have a little more experience, a little more practice, and a bit more patience. I traced the frame's tank opening onto another scrap piece of plywood, and cut it out with the jigsaw. I thankfully have a better understanding of how to use the jigsaw, so I didn't have nearly as much excess material to sand as I did last time.




I carefully sanded the template to the correct size and shape using my dad's belt sander, and eventually got a template that fits nice and snug inside my frame.




I wanted to see if I could make the end of the tank trail past the seat tube, so I traced my new and improved template onto yet another scrap piece of plywood, and then cut and sanded it into shape.




I'm not sure about it, though. the point at the end is so short that I'm not sure it even makes a difference. Either way, I've made another step towards getting this bike figured out. I also grabbed a few other parts to tinker with on both this bike and another one I'm playing around with yesterday, too.




I also made a small bit of progress earlier this morning. I woke up around 4:45 this morning, and I just couldn't go back to sleep, as I just had bikes on the brain. So I just got out of bed, got on my computer, and just went through all the bike photos I had saved to my computer over the past 3 years. If I saw anything that gave me an idea on something I could do on this bike, I copied it to a new folder. Two and a half hours later, I had a folder with plenty of good ideas that could help decide on the look for this bike. 

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Superman1984

I'd go without the added tail point on the tank. Prior 1 looked a Lot better IMHO. Keep in mind if it's the look you want you can always layer plywood or do like I started using decking boards. Keep making progress  . I'm back to working on my Columbia project; sanding the fenders, flared the factory notches out evenly, cut notched the rear fender to the pinch point on the top & now I have to play with the mounting brace length ideas to figure out where I want it & keep it appealing. Deuces


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> I'd go without the added tail point on the tank. Prior 1 looked a Lot better IMHO. Keep in mind if it's the look you want you can always layer plywood or do like I started using decking boards. Keep making progress  . I'm back to working on my Columbia project; sanding the fenders, flared the factory notches out evenly, cut notched the rear fender to the pinch point on the top & now I have to play with the mounting brace length ideas to figure out where I want it & keep it appealing. Deuces



Yeah, I think I'll leave out the tail point for the sake of simplicity. (I cannot believe I just said that given my track record...) I'll definitely consider layering plywood for a better look, as all options are on the table right now. 

Is the Columbia you're referring to that one you thought was a 24", but it turned out to be a 26"? You got a build thread going on that?


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Yeah, I think I'll leave out the tail point for the sake of simplicity. (I cannot believe I just said that given my track record...) I'll definitely consider layering plywood for a better look, as all options are on the table right now.
> 
> Is the Columbia you're referring to that one you thought was a 24", but it turned out to be a 26"? You got a build thread going on that?



No my purchased '64 Columbia FireBolt; this was just after adding the White Wall Columbia Superb tires but it's undergoing a fender swap & some other changes. I have a thread here in the project section with updated pics. 





Here's 1 with the fenders sanded but not finished to final progress. Of course you'll see the fender isn't braced ....


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> No my purchased '64 Columbia FireBolt; this was just after adding the White Wall Columbia Superb tires but it's undergoing a fender swap & some other changes. I have a thread here in the project section with updated pics.
> View attachment 1401896
> 
> Here's 1 with the fenders sanded but not finished to final progress. Of course you'll see the fender isn't braced ....View attachment 1401897



Oh duuuuuuuuude.... That thing is cool! That's one of those bikes that I'd just love to have. The integration of the rear rack into the middle bars under the tank is just genius. I'd love to customize one of those bad boys! Care to share a link to the build thread so I can find it a little easier?


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Oh duuuuuuuuude.... That thing is cool! That's one of those bikes that I'd just love to have. The integration of the rear rack into the middle bars under the tank is just genius. I'd love to customize one of those bad boys! Care to share a link to the build thread so I can find it a little easier?











						'64  Columbia Fire Bolt; Rat Rod | Project Rides
					

That looks really sharp , killer lines on that frame and the big tires do it justice. It has that muscle car stance and look I love. It has the look it is moving forward , while standing still. Glad things are working out ride with pride on that one.




					thecabe.com
				



Yeah I love the rack integration & it was already Rat Rod built by Jimbo53 here. I wanted it for like 2 years but stuff came up, thought it had sold & finally kinda plugging it to tell someone about a Western Flyer badged Newsboy Special I found out it was still available to Finally be Mine! 
I am jus' having so much fun making my own touches to it.  You'll see via the thread


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I think I've figured out the general direction I want to take this bike. I just need to figure out the _exact _direction I want to go now. I kept coming back to my first idea for how I was going to put this bike together, and just how clean it looked.



Problem is that right now, I can't make the tank as big as I had originally planned, which also means I can't use those '57 Thunderbird fender vents like I wanted. The tank needs to fit inside the frame, without the sides of the tank resting on the sides of the frame. So, how do I get a similarly clean look using the space and parts I've got? I sketched up a few ideas on paper, then redrew and colored them in Photoshop. Here's what I came up with:

This first idea involved using some O or G gauge train tracks laid inside the tank. It looks neat, but not as much as my next idea.



Clean and simple. One model train track rail or strip of stainless over the outside portion of the tank, with a different color indentation at the front. The question now is what colors and tank materials am I using? The bulk of the tank will be made of whatever wood I have laying around, but that inner layer might use something else.






I have this red acrylic bug deflector and this scrap piece of grated sheet metal that I've been thinking of using on a bike, but only recently have I thought about using it in the tank, maybe with some LEDs inside to light it up.






Here were some ideas using those parts. I'm not crazy about building another bare metal and black bike again, at least not right now, so I think this bike needs some color.



I'm thinking I could either make the indentation using the red acrylic, maybe with the grated sheet behind it, or in front of it, with some LEDs lighting up from inside. Red's not really one of my favorite colors, in fact it's my 2nd least favorite color, but as an accent color, red looks alright to me.









I then just had to see what it'd look like if not just the tank was different colors, but I wanted to see how it'd look if the fenders, chain guard, seat and handlebar grips were different colors too. First, a color scheme inspired by my 1964 Mercury Comet...



...and then one in green.



Overall, I love the new tank design. Now I just have to figure out what colors and materials I want to use on it.

Stay tuned! More to come!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I do like the green. The bug shield as a light lens is cool idea, not sure of red light with green. How much of the perforated metal do you have and what is it? could it be polished up, it is really cool and you could use it on the tank and maybe tie it in somewhere else on the bike. Maybe wrap a band around  the top of the forks or the rear stays. If you could get some more maybe make some skirt guard type of covers for the rear wheel kinda like the comet body panels cover the top of the wheels kind like my JC Higgins but more of the wheel. Just throwing s@#t out there.You can't go wrong.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I do like the green. The bug shield as a light lens is cool idea, not sure of red light with green. How much of the perforated metal do you have and what is it? could it be polished up, it is really cool and you could use it on the tank and maybe tie it in somewhere else on the bike. Maybe wrap a band around  the top of the forks or the rear stays. If you could get some more maybe make some skirt guard type of covers for the rear wheel kinda like the comet body panels cover the top of the wheels kind like my JC Higgins but more of the wheel. Just throwing s@#t out there.You can't go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 1404157



Thanks! the red light wouldn't be used on the green or Comet-inspired designs. I'd just paint the indentation the colors you see in the photos, if I choose to go that route. I've got enough of that perforated (thank you for showing me how it's spelled) metal to make more than a few tanks and other pieces if I want. I don't know if it's steel, aluminum or what, but it shouldn't be difficult to shine up. The real problem is whether or not I can smooth it out. It's a bit bent out of shape, as it was just a piece of scrap tossed out behind the building where I store my future bike projects, so I don't know if it's useful for anything bigger than these small tank inserts right now. I have an idea of how to flatten it out Roadkill-style, but it remains to be seen just how effective it'll be. You've got some good ideas on how to use it, I just don't want to weld anything to this frame. I want to leave it stock aside from being bare metal with a satin clear, so I can easily swap parts whenever I want. I'll definitely play around with more mockups and designs here soon.

By the way, that's a nice JC Higgins. What's the story on it?


----------



## Superman1984

@Bike from the Dead  lay it between 2 boards & hit it with a dead blow mallet or hammer. Should straighten it out. Easiest way to know is stick a magnet to it; No Sticky it's Not enough Iron content. Paint stripper or Goof Off Graffiti Remover works Best so you could change the color or polish it once final cuts & forming has been done. I have some I thought of using before for the same ideas of lighting on the bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Super votes for red I'm sure and he wishes it was a cantilever haha


----------



## Superman1984

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Super votes for red I'm sure and he wishes it was a cantilever haha



Alright You Funny guy!


----------



## Superman1984

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 I'm already Re evaluating my life choices having a girls Cruiser 7, a Windwood, & a Delmar (it donated some parts) but both in Schwinn Pink haunt me.  



I can't sell the damn thing for $60 ready to ride jus' to barely recoup buying it for someone who flaked on it. 

I got some parts for $60 or break out the Ultra Matte Black


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Even I would draw the line at that one, I would however take one for the wheels.  Ladies bikes are brutal, no one wants them. Kinda makes me sad our society has gotten to the point where most people think the only way to get something is to buy it new. the same people that are protesting landfills and want to save our national resources. I laugh thinking about how many completely worn out tires I have found on old bikes. The old peeps used to ride them till they died. Most people today will head to the walmarts once the chain falls off or they get a flat. I have stopped worrying for  and caring about those people. I don't live like that and I will teach my kids to do the same. I guess it means more vintage stuff for us.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> @Bike from the Dead  lay it between 2 boards & hit it with a dead blow mallet or hammer. Should straighten it out. Easiest way to know is stick a magnet to it; No Sticky it's Not enough Iron content. Paint stripper or Goof Off Graffiti Remover works Best so you could change the color or polish it once final cuts & forming has been done. I have some I thought of using before for the same ideas of lighting on the bike



I'd have to get 2 big sheets of plywood for this thing if I do that, and I've seen just how "straight" those boards are whether I get them from Lowe's or Home Depot. Still, that may be the best way to go about it. Magnet, yup, easiest way to know for sure. Just haven't tested it yet. Feels heavy enough to be steel, that's for sure. And it's bare metal, so no paint stripper necessary.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Even I would draw the line at that one, I would however take one for the wheels.  Ladies bikes are brutal, no one wants them. Kinda makes me sad our society has gotten to the point where most people think the only way to get something is to buy it new. the same people that are protesting landfills and want to save our national resources. I laugh thinking about how many completely worn out tires I have found on old bikes. The old peeps used to ride them till they died. Most people today will head to the walmarts once the chain falls off or they get a flat. I have stopped worrying for  and caring about those people. I don't live like that and I will teach my kids to do the same. I guess it means more vintage stuff for us.



Unless it's free or darn close to free, I won't even touch these kinds of bikes. Only reason I'd get them is for the wheels and tires. Good source for them as long as you don't care about the wheels not looking period-correct, plus they're nice and light. And yeah, it is annoying how disposable everything is these days. Almost makes me wish I worked at a metal recycling plant or dump so I could save more bikes and bike parts from being trashed.


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Unless it's free or darn close to free, I won't even touch these kinds of bikes. Only reason I'd get them is for the wheels and tires. Good source for them as long as you don't care about the wheels not looking period-correct, plus they're nice and light. And yeah, it is annoying how disposable everything is these days. Almost makes me wish I worked at a metal recycling plant or dump so I could save more bikes and bike parts from being trashed.



Have $50 in it + the ride. Bought it for a woman who said she wanted a bike to ride to lose weight   Shame on me for thinking some people's word is worth a SpHit !!! I changed the rusty bars, scrubbed it down Good & she was "supposed" to go with me to wally world to get grips for it & pay me; this was back in late March 'ish. Said she wanted it but had bills etc that after the 3rd she'd buy it but the liar is instead going to Savannah GA for mother's day 

I agree with the wheels making for decent lightweight use. Same for the thin universal type rack & then klunker or repurpose parts I guess. Sorry to thread clutter


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> Have $50 in it + the ride. Bought it for a woman who said she wanted a bike to ride to lose weight   Shame on me for thinking some people's word is worth a SpHit !!! I changed the rusty bars, scrubbed it down Good & she was "supposed" to go with me to wally world to get grips for it & pay me; this was back in late March 'ish. Said she wanted it but had bills etc that after the 3rd she'd buy it but the liar is instead going to Savannah GA for mother's day
> 
> I agree with the wheels making for decent lightweight use. Same for the thin universal type rack & then klunker or repurpose parts I guess. Sorry to thread clutter



Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass for now. I really need to stop buying bike stuff until I sell the stuff I'm not using. 

No worries about the thread clutter, you're good.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Bike from the Dead said:


> I think I've figured out the general direction I want to take this bike. I just need to figure out the _exact _direction I want to go now. I kept coming back to my first idea for how I was going to put this bike together, and just how clean it looked.
> View attachment 1404138
> Problem is that right now, I can't make the tank as big as I had originally planned, which also means I can't use those '57 Thunderbird fender vents like I wanted. The tank needs to fit inside the frame, without the sides of the tank resting on the sides of the frame. So, how do I get a similarly clean look using the space and parts I've got? I sketched up a few ideas on paper, then redrew and colored them in Photoshop. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> This first idea involved using some O or G gauge train tracks laid inside the tank. It looks neat, but not as much as my next idea.
> View attachment 1404139
> Clean and simple. One model train track rail or strip of stainless over the outside portion of the tank, with a different color indentation at the front. The question now is what colors and tank materials am I using? The bulk of the tank will be made of whatever wood I have laying around, but that inner layer might use something else.
> View attachment 1404140
> View attachment 1404141
> I have this red acrylic bug deflector and this scrap piece of grated sheet metal that I've been thinking of using on a bike, but only recently have I thought about using it in the tank, maybe with some LEDs inside to light it up.
> View attachment 1404142
> View attachment 1404143
> Here were some ideas using those parts. I'm not crazy about building another bare metal and black bike again, at least not right now, so I think this bike needs some color.
> View attachment 1404144
> I'm thinking I could either make the indentation using the red acrylic, maybe with the grated sheet behind it, or in front of it, with some LEDs lighting up from inside. Red's not really one of my favorite colors, in fact it's my 2nd least favorite color, but as an accent color, red looks alright to me.
> View attachment 1404145
> View attachment 1404146
> View attachment 1404147
> I then just had to see what it'd look like if not just the tank was different colors, but I wanted to see how it'd look if the fenders, chain guard, seat and handlebar grips were different colors too. First, a color scheme inspired by my 1964 Mercury Comet...
> View attachment 1404148
> ...and then one in green.
> View attachment 1404149
> Overall, I love the new tank design. Now I just have to figure out what colors and materials I want to use on it.
> 
> Stay tuned! More to come!



Love the back lit red in the tank idea! I would do it just like the first black and red rendering except make the fenders black! Not a big fan of the resale all red bikes either but do love the red accents on black!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Maybe even make the red in the tank a diamond shape as a nod to its Schwinn heritage!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Sup Superman! Check out this latest build! Think you’ll dig this one!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Sup Superman! Check out this latest build! Think you’ll dig this one!
> 
> View attachment 1424962
> 
> View attachment 1424963
> 
> View attachment 1424964
> 
> View attachment 1424965



As much as I'm not a Schwinn fanatic I do dig that❗ the way the rust kinda blurs and blends into the graphics ....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Right! So frickin beautiful! It took 70+ years to get that way! Why would anyone sand that off! Did you see on the what bike did you work on today thread how I faked those springer forks? I think you’ll love that technique! Last photo is of the faked fork!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> As much as I'm not a Schwinn fanatic I do dig that❗ the way the rust kinda blurs and blends into the graphics ....



The funny thing is....I don’t like bikes with racks on them! But I do dig how your rack is part of the frame and appears to be just floating!


----------



## Jive Turkey

Bike from the Dead said:


> For those of you who don't know, I own and drive a 1964 Mercury Comet, and ever since I got into bikes, I've been thinking about making a custom bike inspired by my Comet.




Nice to see a fellow Comet owner. I've had my '65 for 13 years.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Porkchop said:


> Love the back lit red in the tank idea! I would do it just like the first black and red rendering except make the fenders black! Not a big fan of the resale all red bikes either but do love the red accents on black!



Thanks! I think I made a mockup of that black fender idea in Photoshop a while back, but I'll have to check again. Yeah, red's better in smaller doses for me usually. Yeah, I might just go red on black, but we'll see!


Porkchop said:


> Maybe even make the red in the tank a diamond shape as a nod to its Schwinn heritage!
> 
> View attachment 1424937



That's a good idea, but to expand on that, what about wings, like you'd see on original Schwinn tanks? 







I'll have to play around with those ideas. I haven't done anything with this bike since I last posted. May was crazy busy for me, and this week's not going to be any less hectic!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Porkchop said:


> Right! So frickin beautiful! It took 70+ years to get that way! Why would anyone sand that off! Did you see on the what bike did you work on today thread how I faked those springer forks? I think you’ll love that technique! Last photo is of the faked fork!
> 
> View attachment 1424982
> 
> View attachment 1424983
> 
> View attachment 1424985



That's one sharp Schwinn you got there Porkchop! The patina's perfect!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Jive Turkey said:


> Nice to see a fellow Comet owner. I've had my '65 for 13 years.
> 
> View attachment 1425103



_*NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!*_ I see more '65s in magazines than I do in person! What's the story on it? That thing is cool!

I've had mine since late 2012, but I haven't fired her up since January 2019. I need to get the 260 rebuilt (bad lifter clatter and over 120,000 original miles,) and I need to upgrade to disc brakes. I also want to add a hitch so I can tow my bikes with me.


----------



## Jive Turkey

Bike from the Dead said:


> What's the story on it?




289, 4 Speed with a Hurst Comp Plus. It was originally an automatic but the guy I bought it from swapped in the stick. 15 x 4 CRAGARs with Pro-Trac 5.60s up front and Radir Cheater Slicks on original 14 x 7 Ford steel wheels out back. Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Jive Turkey said:


> 289, 4 Speed with a Hurst Comp Plus. It was originally an automatic but the guy I bought it from swapped in the stick. 15 x 4 CRAGARs with Pro-Trac 5.60s up front and Radir Cheater Slicks on original 14 x 7 Ford steel wheels out back. Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.
> 
> View attachment 1425636
> 
> View attachment 1425638
> 
> View attachment 1425639
> 
> View attachment 1425640



_Sweeeeeet. _Do you race it, or are the slicks mostly for looks? I love the paint on it, age and all. Also... is that a bass drum pedal for a gas pedal?
As for hijacking my thread with 1965 Mercury Comet awesomeness...


----------



## Superman1984

@Bike from the Dead  jus' a little teaser & motivation 






The rest of the info is in my project '64 Columbia Firebolt thread where I tagged you at


----------



## Jive Turkey

Bike from the Dead said:


> _Sweeeeeet. _Do you race it, or are the slicks mostly for looks? I love the paint on it, age and all. Also... is that a bass drum pedal for a gas pedal?
> As for hijacking my thread with 1965 Mercury Comet awesomeness...




Yeah, I've raced it before.........but never on a track. 😏 The gas pedal is an old Cal Custom part, they made the one like mine and a barefoot 'Hippie' version too.


----------



## Superman1984

Jive Turkey said:


> Yeah, I've raced it before.........but never on a track. 😏 The gas pedal is an old Cal Custom part, they made the one like mine and a barefoot 'Hippie' version too.
> 
> View attachment 1425767



Always loved the barefoot pedals❗ Have thought about trying to find 1 and using it as a bicycle pedal 🤔 

Downside is they never made a left foot version😞


----------



## Jive Turkey

Superman1984 said:


> Always loved the barefoot pedals❗ Have thought about trying to find 1 and using it as a bicycle pedal 🤔
> 
> Downside is they never made a left foot version😞




You could always use the tiny dimmer switch cover version. You'd have to have a pretty small foot though. 🤣


----------



## Superman1984

Jive Turkey said:


> You could always use the tiny dimmer switch cover version. You'd have to have a pretty small foot though. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 1425777



Buahahaha🤣 I don't think my size 10 or 10.5 boots or Converses would fit that too well❗

Maybe tip toe pedal it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Jive Turkey said:


> Yeah, I've raced it before.........but never on a track. 😏 The gas pedal is an old Cal Custom part, they made the one like mine and a barefoot 'Hippie' version too.
> 
> View attachment 1425767



Sweet vintage pedals! I used a base drum pedal in our 46! Used some old black powder revolver pieces and copper on the arm rests too!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Sweet vintage pedals! I used a base drum pedal in our 46! Used some old black powder revolver pieces and copper on the arm rests too!
> 
> View attachment 1425812
> 
> View attachment 1425813
> 
> View attachment 1425815



Man y'all gotta stop showin' me this kinda bad ass cool stuff; you're giving me ideas & I already have too much in my head, not enough bikes, and time + money 🤣


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Man y'all gotta stop showin' me this kinda bad ass cool stuff; you're giving me ideas & I already have too much in my head, not enough bikes, and time + money 🤣



Lmao! I feel ya on that! Most the pieces I use are found at garage sales, second hand stores, trash pick up piles left on the curb and people just giving me things just to see what I do with it! Lmao! Ok....just a few more! Used a lamp shade, and muffler tubing to make the gun sight radiator cap, b-25 oxygen tank for the fuel tank, and the end of ww1 rifle shell casings to plug on wanted holes!


----------



## Superman1984

Damn Now I am diggin' that and need to get off my ass to actually finish my ideas. Porkchop I think we'd be hell together along with a few other of these custom guys like bike from the dead if we had our own custom shop 🤔


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Damn Now I am diggin' that and need to get off my ass to actually finish my ideas. Porkchop I think we'd be hell together along with a few other of these custom guys like bike from the dead if we had our on custom shop 🤔



Get your ass movin! Slacker! Lmao!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Get your ass movin! Slacker! Lmao!



Gettin' the motivation & inspiration to do jus' that❗😉


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Here’s my best artistic advice.....chose a general direction for your project with out an exact expected look. As you work on these projects you’ll find that it’s more of an evolving adventure rather than an expected destination. So for me I choose a desired theme I want to achieve. For example my 34 I wanted a teens-twenty’s motorcycle look. My black phantom is a 50’s lead sled. My 40ish Shelby is an industrial deco look. The dx I’m doing right now is an OG gangster look. None of these have gone as expected because each piece changed the character of them but all of them end up with the over all expression of their original direction. I love way to many styles and would go crazy to try to put them all into one bike. I’d never finish it! Lmao!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Here’s my best artistic advice.....chose a general direction for your project with out an exact expected look. As you work on these projects you’ll find that it’s more of an evolving adventure rather than an expected destination. So for me I choose a desired theme I want to achieve. For example my 34 I wanted a teens-twenty’s motorcycle look. My black phantom is a 50’s lead sled. My 40ish Shelby is an industrial deco look. The dx I’m doing right now is an OG gangster look. None of these have gone as expected because each piece changed the character of them but all of them end up with the over all expression of their original direction. I love way to many styles and would go crazy to try to put them all into one bike. I’d never finish it! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1425926
> 
> View attachment 1425927
> 
> View attachment 1425928
> 
> View attachment 1425929



Sound advice and I am the same way❗ I like way too many styles of flavors when it comes to bikes & cars/trucks etc


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Jive Turkey said:


> Yeah, I've raced it before.........but never on a track. 😏 The gas pedal is an old Cal Custom part, they made the one like mine and a barefoot 'Hippie' version too.
> 
> View attachment 1425767



Cool!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Porkchop said:


> Here’s my best artistic advice.....chose a general direction for your project with out an exact expected look. As you work on these projects you’ll find that it’s more of an evolving adventure rather than an expected destination. So for me I choose a desired theme I want to achieve. For example my 34 I wanted a teens-twenty’s motorcycle look. My black phantom is a 50’s lead sled. My 40ish Shelby is an industrial deco look. The dx I’m doing right now is an OG gangster look. None of these have gone as expected because each piece changed the character of them but all of them end up with the over all expression of their original direction. I love way to many styles and would go crazy to try to put them all into one bike. I’d never finish it! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1425926
> 
> View attachment 1425927
> 
> View attachment 1425928
> 
> View attachment 1425929



All good advice. I think the first major step is just getting the bike sandblasted, wire brushed, and cleared. If I can get that done and get the bike going as a bare metal canvas, then I can figure everything else out from there. I just got the new sandblaster nozzle in today, now I just need to get the broken remains of the old one out so I can make some serious progress.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Okay guys, I know I've been pretty lax on thread hijacking, but I feel like the thread's getting just a little bit cluttered now. Think we could all try to tone it down some and get back on track? I don't want to sound selfish here, but I feel like some of these discussions are best left for either private chats or the "what project are you working on now" thread, or something similar.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

UPDATE: I've now entered this bike into the 16th Annual Rat Rod Bikes Build Off, and it's going to go a completely different direction than previously planned. Here's the new thread for the bike.


----------

